# Plastic toilet bolts?



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Visiting a friend this past weekend, in N. GA. who had purchased a new home just two years ago. She mentioned that in all three bath areas, the toilets would "rock" when you were getting up off of them. Of course this was quite embarrassing to her, and wanted to know if I could do anything with this. I went in to look at the one she stated was the worst and sure enough it would rock by hand. I popped the little caps off of the toilet flange bolts and _surprise_ to me at least--they were white plastic bolts. I'm not the most experienced person in the world but I have never seen these anywhere. I also noticed that the baths were tiled, not good for a flat floor. I had to go buy some toilet shims, shim each toilet just a bit, tighten those plastic bolts, which did not feel good and tight to me, and all was well when I left there. I made it a point to visit both of the big apron stores here today and they did not have these plastic bolts. Could this be a cheapy plumber thing or a regional thing?


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Perhaps they used plastic toilet seat bolts instead of brass bolts?


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

I have used them. No problems at all except once and a while a flange won"t accept them. Here's what Sioux Chief says about their plastic bolts:

_Sioux Chief Plumb Perfect Series 100% corrosion proof Nylon closet 
bolt; lab tested to exceed 1,100 lbs. tensile strength per bolt; designed 
for smoother, faster threading; with unique bolt base which preloads 
into any flange and eliminates the need to double nut; nut is sized for ½" 
socket or nut driver; for use with bolt caps, resists damaging china due to 
overtightening._


----------



## plumbbum0203 (Feb 24, 2009)

those are ok i prefer brass.


----------



## broox (Nov 30, 2010)

Those sioux chief closet bolts are awesome! I love them and they are all I use! My 2 cents.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

I've seen these quite a bit. Nothing like a crappy piece of plastic that is sure to round off when you put a wrench on them.


----------



## Lightfoot (Jan 16, 2011)

never used them, (or even seen or heard of them till now). They may work fine, I still would prefer to use solid brass. I'm just not a fan of anything plastic that needs to be tight, especially when brass ones are only a couple of bucks.


----------



## Brette (Jul 10, 2015)

I just had a plumber over to replace a plastic toilet bolt that snapped when I tried to tighten it. He was incredulous that another plumber would use plastic bolts. He said it was a first for him. He replaced the toilet undermount and screws with brass materials. I'm not looking forward to the bill. If the first plumber hadn't used this junk (I'm surprised it's allowed by code), I wouldn't have had to have it redone. The toilet was installed new not too many years ago. Don't let anyone tell you that it's OK to use plastic.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

I think some toilet seats come packed with nylon bolts and nuts. Maybe for uniformity in look. 

I wouldn't say they're being cheap. When I buy nylon washers, bolts and nuts (not for toilets), they're actually more expensive than metal ones (even stainless steel). 

That being said, I did rent an apartment before where the toilet seat bolts were nylon. Seats would wiggle and nylon bolts would loosen pretty frequently. I replaced them with stainless steel bolts and nuts. I use detergent and rinse down toilets all over when I clean them, so I wanted something that won't rust. Although, cleaning would be a lot easier and efficiently sanitary if North American bathrooms have drain holes on the floor.


----------



## Brette (Jul 10, 2015)

Plastic bolts on toilet seats are probably OK. I'm talking about the bolts that fasten the toilet to the floor. Mine were plastic. The plumber who had to reseat the toilet was astounded that another plumber would use plastic/nylon fasteners to bolt a toilet to the floor.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I think you found the issue being the floor and fixed it with the shims. While the nuts on the bolts may have needed to be tightened, I don't think that's a problem with the bolts themselves.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

deleted ............................


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

The toilet must sit solidly on the floor without rocking when you do a test fit without the wax ring. The toilet bottom must not touch the flange. Use shims as needed first. Glue the shims to the floor so they don't move when you are installing the toilet.

Any rocking and the wax ring becomes deformed immediately.

Use a brand new wax ring for the final installation.

I would say that the usual #12 bolts in plastic to hold the toilet to the floor are too weak but they were not the cause of your toilet leakage problem. Plastic quarter inch bolts (if they fit the flange and the toilet) would be okay and the flange would probably break before the bolt broke if there was excessive stress. Incidentally, plastic bolts will never rust tight to the nuts and would be easier to cut if they did become stuck and you had to remove the toilet.


----------

